# Extralight - should I drill a drain hole in BB



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I have my 1998 Merlin Extralight apart for an update of components. I figure a drain hole would be a good idea. Has anyone drilled thru a Ti BB before? Does Ti drill easily? I only have a hand drill, no press. I've done it to steel frames in the past, but not Ti. While I have the BB shell empty, now is the time ...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

JBF said:


> I have my 1998 Merlin Extralight apart for an update of components. I figure a drain hole would be a good idea. Has anyone drilled thru a Ti BB before? Does Ti drill easily? I only have a hand drill, no press. I've done it to steel frames in the past, but not Ti. While I have the BB shell empty, now is the time ...


Both of my Litespeed's have drain holes. Good idea? Well titanium won't corrode and as long as your bottom bracket bearings are well lubed there should be no issue there. Do you sometimes ride in deep water as in flooded roads. If that is the case then it's a good idea. Both mine came with the drain holes but I have drilled out a bottom bracket shell for the shift cable guide and titanium is pretty tough material to drill and thread. Make sure you have a bit that is up to task.


----------



## Dennis R (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, you should. The frame will be fine if it fills with water, but the BB certainly won't. I've never drilled Ti so I can't help you there!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

If you put a hole under there, then it might collect debris kicked up from your front wheel. Why not pull the seatpost out and turn the bike up side down to drain it if there is anything to drain?


----------



## Dennis R (Aug 4, 2006)

The angle's wrong to get much debris thrown in, plus your BB is shielded inside so grit won't easily get into the bearings, and finally the grit will also drain out through the hole, so overall this isn't much of a problem compared to having the BB shell full of water. (And sealed BBs not only keep water out, but they keep IN any water that enters!) Although you could drain it as you suggest, this is a real pain compared to automatic draining. So you'd have to do this after every rainy ride. All bikes used to have drain holes. Ask any mechanic who's been around a while what BBs look after they've been run in a cup or two of water.


----------

